# Mue/testopellets



## svanhorn73 (Nov 12, 2010)

We are receiving denials from Medicare for testopellets. Can anyone provide me with the information on how many units we can implants and the correct way to bill this. I am about to pull my hair out. I have four physician that need this answer. I have sent an email to someone at Medicare. Still waiting.


----------



## KCROSS (Nov 12, 2010)

We have found that Medicare will deny the drug, then our Medicare person sends in the invoice in a redermination letter.  We bill out 11980 and J3490, qty 10 (we use 10 pellets), then in box 19 we write in Testopel 75mg x 10 pellets plus the NDC #.  For a box of 10 the ndc is 43773-1001-02.

Unfortunately we have not received payment yet.  Other commercial carriers like BCBS have paid.  Sorry this is not good news. 

Karen Cross, CPC, CPMA, CEMC, CUC


----------

